# Scorpion vs guava tree eaters



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Got a call from a friend of mine that unfriend of his was having trouble with some squirrels eating his guavas on his guava tree I happily stopped by Sunday afternoon to help with the situation.my custom scorpion made short work of the culprits.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good haul! I never think of squirrels as being fruit eaters, but recently around here I saw them stripping plums from a neighbor's tree.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> Good haul! I never think of squirrels as being fruit eaters, but recently around here I saw them stripping plums from a neighbor's tree.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


 they were creating alot of trouble for the fellow I knew when he called me over only one catty was sure to give em the sting????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! Nice meal. Nice slingshot too! Squirrels beware!!!!!!!!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Good that you solved your friend's problem.

In my case, just because I like having the squirrels around most of the year, I have handled the situation a little different.

I've been having squirrels raid my fig tree all summer. So been having some fun giving them the sting with gobstoppers. I get to practice on the critters, . . . the tree gets some relief, . . . and the squirrels live to raid someone else's yard.

In the mean time I don't mind losing a few figs here and there when I'm not looking, mostly where I can't reach anyway. The whole thing is just entertainment for me.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

You gonna eat those squirrels???????!!??!?!?!? Lol of course you are.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good hunt right there.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers every one


----------



## eagle_eye0214 (Nov 12, 2014)

About how far where those shots made?


----------

